# Smith Park Middletown



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

has anyone ever fished smith park in middletown? has ya ever caught anything out of there? what time of day or year? bait? thanks for the info,matt


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Matt,

I have fishd Smith Park several times. I have done really well there for catfish in the spring/early summer. I have also caught some largemouth out of there as well. I have seen several nice black crappie come out of the pond in the Spring. I have heard that smallmouth are in there as well as walleye! I have seen some smallies, but never any walleye!


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

harrison thanks for the info. what do you catch in there this time of year? on what bait? thanks,matt


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Matt,

To be completely honest, I have never fished there this time of year. I wouldnt be able to give you the slightest hint!

Sorry.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am going to give smith park a try as soon as the ice melts off of the pond! That canal looks like it holds some carp too, i'll give that a try also. If you would like to head down sometime, give me a ring on here! Later


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

I've never fished there, but a couple of years ago a guy I met fishing on the great miami asked me if I would let him take a 29lb flathead I caught that day and put it in smith park. I finally agreed. For all I know it may still be in there. Good luck!


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Is Smith Park boats or bank fishing? I don't own a boat, and this year I am trying to find as many places to fish from the bank as possible. 

Jake


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

smith pond is an old pond, only a couple of acres, that has a little bit of everything, bluegill, crappie, smallmouth, largemouth, a few perch, carp, catfish, even walleye, although I only caught one there about 15 years ago so who knows if there are any more. It is bank fishing only, no wading or swimming, and the few places with access are fished almost every day by the soccer navy and millions of other kids, all year long. It used to be a pay lake in the 50-60's, and I believe it is fed by underwater springs connected to the Miami just a couple hundred yards away. I grew up fishing it.


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

so mr peabody there is fish in there? kewl i moved here about 5 yrs ago and have been fishing it. but never have caught anything out of it? do they stock it? or is it just there? thanks,matt


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm almost positive it isn't being currently stocked, other than by fishermen who catch fish in other lakes, creeks, rivers and ponds and put them there... but there are fish in there, maybe not in great numbers or size (?). It is an old gravel pit, then a pay lake and was stocked, but now just neglected I guess. I once lost a bass in there that would have at least been 6 or 7 pounds. I thought it was a catfish or carp until it came up, shook her head and disappeared...I cried. (Don't laugh, I was 13 or so...)


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW!!! thats kewl. so is there any particulor place,bait or time of year to fish the pond? im really surprised the odnr doesnt keep it stocked. have you ever fished a place over by carlisle. i cant think what they call it but its rioght next to the river in a park just across the mongomery county line. just wondering if there was anything in there? thanks,matt


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

I have fished the pond several times and never caught anything but panfish. If your just going out to waste some time you can dip your line in but I wouldnt go expecting to bring something home.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

matt21191 said:


> WOW!!! thats kewl. so is there any particulor place,bait or time of year to fish the pond? im really surprised the odnr doesnt keep it stocked. have you ever fished a place over by carlisle. i cant think what they call it but its rioght next to the river in a park just across the mongomery county line. just wondering if there was anything in there? thanks,matt


dont know about fish but there are lots of PICKLES to be found in that park!


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

matt you're referring to the waterscape fishing club/lakes by carlisle, on your way to chautauqua. they belong to a locked fishing club. pretty expensive, like 1,000 per year depending upon which package you choose...supposed to be good bassin' but I've never fished it.


----------



## matt21191 (Mar 27, 2006)

no peabody!! i know where thats at i work right by that. im talking along the gmr on the other side of carlisle. going towards dayton. this place is just over the mongomery county line.


----------

